# Spark Plugs



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

I am looking to replace the spark plugs in my force 125 hp outboard motor. I found which plug to use, my quetion is does anyone know what the gap should be set at. Any help wpuld be great.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

My understanding is that those motors generally use a surface gap plug, they don't have an adjustable ground electrode. . . .


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is how my dad's was, there was no ground electrode on it.


----------

